# Srixon Z545's - 3 Months on.....



## farfaeforfar (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I was given a small nudge via PM for a update on how I'm getting on with the irons. I've had them for near on 3 months so can post what I think of them now I've used them a bit. 

I'm not going into I hit a 8iron so far and 3iron this far. It's relative to the golfer that's swinging them. Distances are never a basis for buying any club.

*Feel

*Getting back to the game after so long my touch with irons, say for bump and runs or pitch shots is still a work in progress. I don't really know if I'll be good enough again to comment on how much is actual "feel" or whats in my head. These have the steel face insert, so to me on well struck shots, say flushed it's often a little dead. However you do feel when you start coming off nearer the toe or towards the heel. I've taken more time to get used to how to hit the wee 50-75 yard pitches but again I'm learning the feel or response you get from the shorter irons. The bump and runs are getting better with practice now. Also worth bearing in mind is what ball is being used, is it hard or a soft type?

Overall they are really nice to hit, a tiny bit behind the Z745's in terms of feel but then these are the most forgiving of the range..

*Forgiveness
*
As touched on the Z545's are the most forgiving in the Srixon line up. I'd be confident in saying they are fairly forgiving in the mid to short irons. Mi***** often aren't miles behind the best shots, so for me at least, I know a poor 8iron say, will see me come up a few yards short over the well struck shot. In terms of direction on mis hits it depends on how bad it is. If its a slightly out of toe shot you won't lose much in terms of dispersion. Best example for me is if I try to play a draw (been working on)and catch it not quite centre or flush (say slightly towards the toe) the shot ends up not drawing as much as I'd expect. So i'll maybe be on the right side of the green or apron instead of middle to let. Again it's hard to say in words as every green, swing, player is different and gauges success/failure differently. The longer irons 6i to 3i have the tungsten toe weight which does help with the striking, you can notice the extra toe weight over the short irons for sure. For me I notice it most in the 3i as I tend to play that off the tee on shorter par 4's in windy conditions. It's very easy to get it working a draw.

*Looks 

*In terms of looks I personally love the look of them. The 5i through to PW don't look huge (see my 6i compared to my old Cleveland TA3 6iron) and the dual sole or V sole I think it is add's to the angular/edgy look. The 4 and 3 irons have taken a little longer to fall in love with. They are chunkier than any iron I've owner before. The top line isn't much bigger than that of my TA3's but the sole is noticeably chunkier and you can see maybe about 1mm protruding at address. But my eye is used to it and I never think about it now. They work, do their job and are nice to hit. That said each time I see the 745's my heart melts a little as they are just a little neater all round. Maybe one day I'll get them in 6iron to PW, but that's far away as I don't play well enough to do them justice......yet 

*Finish

*I'm only going to make comment on the head itself, the clubs were custom fit and built. So the finish on the head is lovely, very soft forged but clean and they look solid as a result. They alway attract positive comments from those that see them. 

The build has been great in as much as not a single issue from Scott Gourlay or his lads who put them together for me.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 26, 2015)

Good review! Thanks!

Overall, do you recommend them?

Also, roughly what handicap do you play off? Just curious as you refer to maybe one day being good enough to play the z745s, but not sure what you consider to be the cut off for that?


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a set of these and think they are brilliant. The sole makes a big difference, whether on wet soft turf or on hard and dry. My only slight complaint is that Srixon UK dont have the AW (50 degree) available for sale and I had to order it from Japan, no biggie, just cost a bit extra than the standard club price with the shipping

@Canary_Yellow...your mailbox is full


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 26, 2015)

GeneralStore said:



			I have a set of these and think they are brilliant. The sole makes a big difference, whether on wet soft turf or on hard and dry. My only slight complaint is that Srixon UK dont have the AW (50 degree) available for sale and I had to order it from Japan, no biggie, just cost a bit extra than the standard club price with the shipping

@Canary_Yellow...your mailbox is full
		
Click to expand...

Sorry! It isnt anymore!


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd recommend them whole heartedly. 

To answer you other questions though. I'm off 14 at the moment (14.2 to be exact) and I think my good enough was a bit of a cover story. If the truth be told I wish I had listened to the recommendation at the club fitting. Scott told me i should go for 3-5 irons in Z545, 6-8 irons in Z745 and 9, PW in 945's. With cleveland rotex's for my 52 and 56 degree wedges. I never expected to get off below +20 in my first year back so picked the full set of Z545s. Now I am striking the ball better I can see why I was given the recommendation.

all in though they are cracking clubs, not the cheapest but they are good performing clubs that look good, especially at address. 



Canary_Yellow said:



			Good review! Thanks!

Overall, do you recommend them?

Also, roughly what handicap do you play off? Just curious as you refer to maybe one day being good enough to play the z745s, but not sure what you consider to be the cut off for that?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 26, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			I'd recommend them whole heartedly. 

To answer you other questions though. I'm off 14 at the moment (14.2 to be exact) and I think my good enough was a bit of a cover story. If the truth be told I wish I had listened to the recommendation at the club fitting. Scott told me i should go for 3-5 irons in Z545, 6-8 irons in Z745 and 9, PW in 945's. With cleveland rotex's for my 52 and 56 degree wedges. I never expected to get off below +20 in my first year back so picked the full set of Z545s. Now I am striking the ball better I can see why I was given the recommendation.

all in though they are cracking clubs, not the cheapest but they are good performing clubs that look good, especially at address.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's really useful.

I'm thinking of a combo set, not sure I'll go as far as the z945's though! They're serious clubs! Graeme McDowell uses the z745s, so does Keegan Bradley, if they're not brave enough to use z945s, I'm definitely not. Also, Shane Lowry uses a combo of the z545s and z745s - the z545s for his 4 and 5 iron to help launch high and land soft.

I'm going to go for a fitting at the end of July and see what the recommendation is. I'm leaning towards a z545/z745 combo.


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jun 26, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Thanks, that's really useful.

I'm thinking of a combo set, not sure I'll go as far as the z945's though! They're serious clubs! Graeme McDowell uses the z745s, so does Keegan Bradley, if they're not brave enough to use z945s, I'm definitely not. Also, Shane Lowry uses a combo of the z545s and z745s - the z545s for his 4 and 5 iron to help launch high and land soft.

I'm going to go for a fitting at the end of July and see what the recommendation is. I'm leaning towards a z545/z745 combo.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I have been of some assistance. Through talking about things at my fitting I was told alot of the Srixon tour players are using the z545/745 combo. Maybe one other thing that I know affects feel is the shaft. I'm using PX5.5's in mine and I love the ball flight it produces along with the heads. I was told my lofts are weakend from standard Srixon lofts out the crate. My 3 iron, although not the easiest to hit, is a weapon into the wind when I need some accuracy.

Give me another 3 months and I will review my Z545 driver and ZH45 19 degree hybrid, I picked them up on wednesday but have played 2.5 rounds already. I'll do a review on the ZF 3 wood at the same time as it's away getting the same series shaft as the driver and hybrid!. So i'll see how much a difference it makes and post a fair review.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 26, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			Glad I have been of some assistance. Through talking about things at my fitting I was told alot of the Srixon tour players are using the z545/745 combo. Maybe one other thing that I know affects feel is the shaft. I'm using PX5.5's in mine and I love the ball flight it produces along with the heads. I was told my lofts are weakend from standard Srixon lofts out the crate. My 3 iron, although not the easiest to hit, is a weapon into the wind when I need some accuracy.

Give me another 3 months and I will review my Z545 driver and ZH45 19 degree hybrid, I picked them up on wednesday but have played 2.5 rounds already. I'll do a review on the ZF 3 wood at the same time as it's away getting the same series shaft as the driver and hybrid!. So i'll see how much a difference it makes and post a fair review.
		
Click to expand...

I'm planning to go to the Srixon centre of excellence at Studley Wood for the fitting so I'm hoping for top notch service!

Were your lofts altered post purchase by the pro that fitted you? Or were they ordered as particular lofts when the pro submitted the order to Srixon?


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jun 26, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'm planning to go to the Srixon centre of excellence at Studley Wood for the fitting so I'm hoping for top notch service!

Were your lofts altered post purchase by the pro that fitted you? Or were they ordered as particular lofts when the pro submitted the order to Srixon?
		
Click to expand...

I got my irons built by Scott Gourlay so he buys the heads, shafts and grips in. Then builds and alters them based on the custom fit session we did. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 26, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			I got my irons built by Scott Gourlay so he buys the heads, shafts and grips in. Then builds and alters them based on the custom fit session we did. 

Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Got it! Makes sense. Like these guys? http://www.precisiongolf.co.uk/


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah, only I went here www.sggt.co.uk


----------



## TheDoctor (Jun 26, 2015)

I was custom fitted for a set of these recently and having played a handful of rounds with them I have to say it has been the best decision I have made for some time. Previously I was playing an old set of Ping i3 O-size irons that I got cheap. I knew a fitting would help, but I never expected to see the distance gains that I did - using my old 6i to get a baseline, I saw a carry gain of 20yds with the Z545 and the Nippon shaft that gave me the best results. This fitting was done outside using a GC2 so I was able to see both the numbers and ball flight

Since putting them in the bag, my worst score has been a nett 4 over par (first round) with my best being the last round at nett 1 over par, so I haven't taken long to adjust to them, despite them being +1" in length and 2 degrees upright as opposed to the Pings that were standard length shafts and blue dot for lie

Overall I am very impressed with how they feel and I can see my scores dropping the more I get comfortable with them


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 27, 2015)

TheDoctor said:



			I was custom fitted for a set of these recently and having played a handful of rounds with them I have to say it has been the best decision I have made for some time. Previously I was playing an old set of Ping i3 O-size irons that I got cheap. I knew a fitting would help, but I never expected to see the distance gains that I did - using my old 6i to get a baseline, I saw a carry gain of 20yds with the Z545 and the Nippon shaft that gave me the best results. This fitting was done outside using a GC2 so I was able to see both the numbers and ball flight

Since putting them in the bag, my worst score has been a nett 4 over par (first round) with my best being the last round at nett 1 over par, so I haven't taken long to adjust to them, despite them being +1" in length and 2 degrees upright as opposed to the Pings that were standard length shafts and blue dot for lie

Overall I am very impressed with how they feel and I can see my scores dropping the more I get comfortable with them
		
Click to expand...

Nice review thank you for sharing.

Did you try the 745s?


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Thanks, that's really useful.

I'm thinking of a combo set, not sure I'll go as far as the z945's though! They're serious clubs! Graeme McDowell uses the z745s, so does Keegan Bradley, if they're not brave enough to use z945s, I'm definitely not. Also, Shane Lowry uses a combo of the z545s and z745s - the z545s for his 4 and 5 iron to help launch high and land soft.

I'm going to go for a fitting at the end of July and see what the recommendation is. I'm leaning towards a z545/z745 combo.
		
Click to expand...

Some tour pros are using the 945s I've just got Scott to make me up an 8 iron in the 945 to compliment my 9 and PW 945.....great blades, not hard to hit.


----------



## TheDoctor (Jun 29, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Nice review thank you for sharing.

Did you try the 745s?
		
Click to expand...

No problem

Yes, I did try the 745 as well (with the same shaft I have in the 545), but I just didn't get the same results as I did with the 545 - I don't know if it was tiredness as I didn't try them until the end of the session but I struggled more with them than I thought I might have done

I was honestly a little surprised having come from the i3's, but I am not going to try to reason why I struggled with the 745, so I will take the 545 and run all day with them

As a little extra, I played yesterday at Sharpley and having never played there before I played to my handicap and shot a net level par round


----------

